# When Will Gallinari Start?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> New York Knicks coach Mike D'Antoni indicated Monday that forward [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=3428"]Danilo Gallinari[/URL], who played in only 28 games last season due to a back injury, will likely start the season coming off the bench.
> 
> "I probably would like to start him, but this is kind of his rookie year and we'll go through some stuff and we'll see," D'Antoni told The New York Times. "But I think eventually, he will be a starter because he's that good."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> "But I think eventually, he will be a starter because he's that good."


Every time I hear a Knicks coach say something like this, it worries me deeply.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

So many people plus Dum Dantoni need to stop making Gallo out to be something he is not. The kid is missing so many things in his overall talent to even be a starter on the deleted Knicks. 

Gallo is in the same class as rookie Hill & Douglas it's just that Gallo is a scorer, but his overall grade is no higher especially when u count all the oponents that score on him...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You can't be serious....*

If you are, you know nothing about judging real talent. The guy is a walking mismatch for bigs and a low post nightmare for smalls. He defense is not only not bad, it's pretty damn good, especially for a young guy. 19 points on 9 shots and you think he is just a shooter? He also had 10FTA. Did you watch the game? 19,4,1,1 in 25 minutes and the stats don't tell the whole story. This is only pre-season so it has very limited meaning but he showed the same moxie in limited time last year.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Correction....*

18, not 19 points..


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Edit, not quick reply..


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah like coach said gallo didn't really play last season so this is like his rookie year still. he'll ease him in slowly


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: You can't be serious....*



alphaorange said:


> If you are, you know nothing about judging real talent. The guy is a walking mismatch for bigs and a low post nightmare for smalls. He defense is not only not bad, it's pretty damn good, especially for a young guy. 19 points on 9 shots and you think he is just a shooter? He also had 10FTA. Did you watch the game? 19,4,1,1 in 25 minutes and the stats don't tell the whole story. This is only pre-season so it has very limited meaning but he showed the same moxie in limited time last year.


Gallo been playing like a rookie in all 6 presseason games....stop wid all the hype on 1 out of 6 games. Rookie Toney Douglas raw performance throughout the preseason stands out above Gallo, Hill, and Darko. 
Do yourself a favor and watch Toney.D and than watch Gallo. 

But the funny thang is Jared Jefferies will be a Knick-starter at the start of the regular season. LOL


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*6 games??*

Come on, you're just being stubborn and argumentative. I can recall posts of yours last season where you gave him his props. He played pretty damn well last year considering his back. Give it up, man. You are looking foolish with your rants. I'll give you your due if you are right at the end of '10 if we are still are hopeless and hapless. Gallinari is 21 friggin years old with 28 games (and not healthy games) and are calling him out? Can you really not see what he brings?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 6 games??*



alphaorange said:


> Come on, you're just being stubborn and argumentative. I can recall posts of yours last season where you gave him his props. He played pretty damn well last year considering his back. Give it up, man. You are looking foolish with your rants. I'll give you your due if you are right at the end of '10 if we are still are hopeless and hapless. Gallinari is 21 friggin years old with 28 games (and not healthy games) and are calling him out? Can you really not see what he brings?


I spoke to soon on Toney Douglas.....his 4th quarter performance vs the Nets Alston, Robert D., and Lopez for a Knick win deserve big applause. Toney D. performance is consistent and courageous. 

Lets get this straight....in the middle of last season I felt I owed Gallo some props when he was given some small spurts of playintime in the games we won, b/c his 3-ball game was accurate when the team was in the playoff race, plus he took Q.Richardson playintime (a player I considered a bum on the Clippers), and I did bash Gallo throughout the season for only playing one summer league game when he refuse to work out for any pre-draft camps. So I felt I owed him some props for helping the team win. 
What Gallo showed in those short spurts in 28 games last season, was actually the performance a young Tim Thomas showed on the Bucks years ago with his accurate 3-ball performance to get that big pay day contract (with Cassell & Ray Allen razzle-dazzle on the court). 

*Hell NO! I do not see what Gallo brings.....*my idea of an elite super-star PF are either Keven Mchale or Rodman, my idea of an elite super-star SF are either the Doc, Bernard King, Larry Bird, or Worthy. 
Our 6.11 Gallo overall offense/defense performance has not showed 5% of the talent of the above players mention. 
However, the player Toney Douglas we stole out of the draft, this little guys raw talent has been a big 15% of the elite super-star players I mention above.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*What is your problem?*

I never compared him to any of those top 50 players. Since you bash him for not being what those guys are, does that mean there are players in last years class that belong in that group? Come on, don't be shy. Please tell us who the superstars of last years draft are. I am telling you right now, if the back is not a problem, Gallo will be a future star. Who are your picks from '08? Aside from the obvious Lopez.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

My number 1 pick was Mayo, Eric Gordon, and on the night of the draft when those two SG were selected and Brook Lopez was still on the board....common sense and Logic automatically selects Brook Lopez after what we got from Curry & James the previous season. 

However, Gallo still ranks alongside of Hill & Douglas in the talent department. 
How would u call it if Gallo and Toney D. brings their preseason performance into the regular season games...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*lol....*

You're one crazy bird. As soon as Douglas starts shooting better, he becomes the best PG on the team. If he never shoots better is still a good backup, ala Dean the Dream. It's cool if you want to take a small snapshot of Gallinari based on 5 preseason games after coming back from not playing in 6 months, although the 28 games he played last year with back pain were better(and yet still had not shown him playing healthy). Knicks were 14-14 in games that he played.....and ...uh...something less when he was out. Even a blind man can see he makes a difference.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: lol....*



alphaorange said:


> You're one crazy bird. As soon as Douglas starts shooting better, he becomes the best PG on the team. If he never shoots better is still a good backup, ala Dean the Dream. It's cool if you want to take a small snapshot of Gallinari based on 5 preseason games after coming back from not playing in 6 months, although the 28 games he played last year with back pain were better(and yet still had not shown him playing healthy). Knicks were 14-14 in games that he played.....and ...uh...something less when he was out. Even a blind man can see he makes a difference.


*Here's some Knick History for u.....*

How many times must I write that Gallo was not NBA-Ready when drafted. 
His skillz are one thing, but when u lack physical strength and toughness in mind & body u r not NBA-Ready. 
Jordan Hill and Toney Douglas body and form show they worked out extra hard this time last year and kept that workout going throughout the year b/c both were NBA-Ready in pre-draft camp and the Knicks summer league games. They only need a NBA coach to direct them to the NBA level of B-Ball. 

I maybe the only one that dont believe the "Back Injury" excuse (a sore back yes)....b/c after Truck Robinson hit Gallo, his Knick teammates (Balkman, Chandler, and Collins) welcomed him into the NBA and put him into the offense inwhich Gallo had a dynamic 6-minutes performance. Before that Gallo played like a bum 60th pick of the draft. 
If u want proof of how Balkman, Chandler, and Collins freezed Gallo out of that game, all three players picked, blocked, and kept passing the ball to a guy name Roberson in the first half to score an easy 30 points by half-time. The 2nd half the three Knick players freezed Roberson out so Chandler could do the majority of scoring. 

Dantoni and Walsh had to see this on the tapes b/c cheap players Balkman & Collins were on their list to be their first Knick players traded. 

Lastseason using a small line-up mainly of.....Duhon, Nate, Chandler, and Lee, the four players gained a tough "gellin" chemistry together where Jefferies, Tim Thomas, Harrington, Wilcox, and Gallo, looked well playing as a 5th man or within the small rotation. The only player that messed up the chemistry rotation was Q.Richardson, and the 30 minutes per game selfish Larry Hughes. 

After Larry Hughes first game as a Knick Gallo bowed-out the rest of the season with a season back-injury which was his 28th game. Gallo averaged 6 to 12 minutes per game in that 14-14 average u have for him....Gallo only had one 30 minute game which was his last game with Hughes in the rotation to make it look like he been putting in 13 minutes per game.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*When Will Gallinari Start?* 

When SF-Chandler or PF-Lee are to injured to start or get traded. 
Then Gallo will only have Harrington in front of him.


----------

